# Tvt W/tvh Uterus 280 Gms



## kbarron (Jul 31, 2007)

2 Docs one does ?TVT (not sure what it stands for) as primary and assists TVH. Can these Docs flip flop like this for a BX pt?


----------



## peachyayi0319 (Aug 29, 2007)

TVT stands for tension-free vaginal tape, TVH= total vaginal hysterectomy. Yes, they can, but each one bills for the part that they did, if they did something together, then they would have to document that and you would then use modifiers... hope this helps. ~Yailin


----------



## kbarron (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for you help


----------

